# Beyoncé Knowles: Schönste Frau der Welt



## beachkini (26 Apr. 2012)

​
Beyoncé Knowles, R’n'B-Star und Ehefrau von Erfolgsrapper Jay-Z wurde nun ganz offiziell vom “People”-Magzur schönsten Frau der Welt gewählt. Nach der Geburt der gemeinsamen Tochter Blue Ivy im Januar, fühlt sich Beyoncé schöner als je zu vor. “Ich fühle mich schöner als jemals zuvor, weil ich ein Kind bekommen haben. Ich habe mich noch nie zuvor so verbunden gefühlt und hatte noch nie das Gefühl, dass ich auf dieser Welt eine solche Aufgabe habe.”, verrät Beyoncé Knowles, die schönste Frau der Welt, dem “People”-Magazin.

Jedes Jahr kürt das “People”-Magazin die schönsten Frauen aus dem Showbusiness, so durften sich vor Beyoncé Knowles auch schon Jennifer Lopez und Julia Roberts als schönste Frau der Welt bezeichnen. Mit ihrer neuen Aufgabe als Mutter der kleinen Blue Ivy fühlt sich die 16-fache Grammygewinnerin Beyoncé Knowles wohl: “Das Beste daran, eine Tochter zu haben, ist, dass man wirklich einen Eindruck auf der Welt hinterlässt. Das Wort ‘Liebe’ hat jetzt eine ganz andere Bedeutung.”, so Knowles. Auf die Frage wer ihrer beiden berühmten Eltern der Kleinen ähnlicher sieht antwortet Beyoncé Knowles: “Sie sieht aus wie Blue. Sie ist ihre eigene Person.”

Nach der Geburt ihrer Tochter wird sich “Die schönste Frau der Welt” auch bald wieder als R’n'B-Sängerin ihren Fans präsentieren. Am 25. Mai findet im US-amerikanischen Resort ‘Revel Atlantic City’ in New Jersey Beyoncés erstes Live-Konzert nach der Geburt statt.

Die letzten Bilder gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-girl-blue-ivy-new-york-17-04-2012-x-5-a.html


----------



## krawutz (27 Apr. 2012)

50 Magazine - 50 verschiedene Schönste.


----------

